
Website Went Offline and Took Most of Women’s Basketball Analytics with It - pitt1980
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/a-website-went-offline-and-took-most-of-womens-college-basketball-analytics-with-it/
======
gapatriot
I expect that this trend will increase for many data sets on the internet.
Many are single sourced and backup/catastrophic datacenter issues aren't
always top of mind. In this case single sourcing the provider and all backups
on the same provider was putting all your eggs in one basket.

